# Urgent ,help please



## milesandpebbles (Jan 26, 2011)

Hello everyone,i need your advice and its driving me crazy,i am buying a motorhome next month and i have a dilemma,do i buy a Autotrail Dakota se or a Bessacarr e760 ,or e765.
I love them both and cannot split them but hopefully your opinions will help me decide ,THEY ARE BOTH 2005 AND AROUND 30K,whether its reliability or quality of fixings extra,i will be living fulltime in my motorhome and going around europe and beyond ,CANT WAIT,FREEDOM .
sO PLEASE REPLY ,ANY INFO WOULD BE GREAT ,EVEN IF ITS BAD ,PLEASE DONT HOLD BACK.
mANY THANKS Miles and Pebbles,shes my little Staffy and she loves the idea too ,we are in Portugal working for a host but will have to drive back to the uk next week ,bye fro now and thanks for reading


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

Buying in UK or here, I'd opt for a l/hand drive and the largest that is comfortable to drive, personal preference is the Bessacarr, both Fiat engined so spares ok


----------



## milesandpebbles (Jan 26, 2011)

going to buy in uk,cannot deal with the Portuguese,they seem so miserable,and i dont think there any cheaper,what do you reckon


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

Doubt very much Portugal is cheaper, but if you intend travelling Europe and beyond you really want a LHD, it's the demeanor don't be put off.


----------

